# VOTE: Should keffals have a subforum?



## rules of nature (Aug 21, 2022)

Keffals thread has already surpassed Yaniv in only a few months, half of all the featured pages are of keffals, the keffala extended universe has dozens of lolcows to be milked.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 21, 2022)

The last time a cow surged to thousands of posts from basically nothing was Stinky Janke, and how did that work out? Let the immediate drama subside, if there's still enough post volume and topic diversity in a couple months then maybe.


----------



## umami's milk (Aug 21, 2022)

Give him another year.


----------



## .iota. (Aug 21, 2022)

no.
he already has a bigger dick than ralph, he can't have a bigger subforum, too!


Spoiler: it's nawt trooooo!






Spoiler: it is true






Spoiler: apologies


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Aug 21, 2022)

If they maintain a consistent level of activity, yes. If they start hiding out after the various drama they've kicked up then they'll just be another flash in the pan.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Aug 21, 2022)

I think Keffals should lose some weight.


----------



## Ted_Logan (Aug 21, 2022)

Long answer: do it fag.

Short answer to that question: Y E S


----------



## Barbussy Enjoyer (Aug 21, 2022)

Literally who?


----------



## Slobs (Aug 21, 2022)

What would he need a forum for, exactly? What specific topics need to be covered in their own threads? Do you just want your own thread where you can talk about his history as a fart pornographer and findominatrix? You could just join his discord if you want to talk about that.


----------



## Sperghetti (Aug 21, 2022)

Subforums are great for cows or situations that have several different diverging paths going on at once, have been around for a long time, or where several people are intimately involved. 

Keffals' trajectory is still pretty linear at the moment, so I don't really think a subforum would be very useful for him. It would just amount to one thread where information is posted like he has now, with a bunch of extraneous shitposting threads.


----------



## Barbussy Enjoyer (Aug 21, 2022)

Slobs said:


> What specific topics need to be covered in their own threads?


"What does Keffals's neovagina smell like?"
"Keffals is fat"


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Aug 21, 2022)

.iota. said:


> no.
> he already has a bigger dick than ralph, he can't have a bigger subforum, too!
> 
> 
> ...



I blame Kiwifarms for me clicking on the spoilers.


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 21, 2022)

the seething would be great tho


----------



## Swingletonthesimpleton (Aug 21, 2022)

No. Keffals does everything to get attention. Should let him fade into irrelevance where he belongs.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Aug 21, 2022)

The ralph sub forum has been an unmitigated disaster when it comes to my ability to find updates about the rage pig. Like his gunt, news about his devilish deeds have been bifurcated so many times its impossible to follow the plot. Unless you're some turbo autist ALOG who spends all of their time obsessing over the Memphis micro peen haver you're basically at a loss for consistent and concise updates about the piggy.

With that said I think keffals should get one as this would dissipate a lot of the retards sperging about him, and I could finally stop hearing about this boring tranny.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 22, 2022)

I'd support getting rid of Yaniv's forum and not giving Keffal's one. Only the best of the best should get one and while Keffal's is quicky stirring shit, I don't see it lasting.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Aug 22, 2022)

No, he isn't a high-speed perpetual train wreck like Ralph or a slow burn of insanity like DSP. Keffals didn't have much notoriety before the current drama and I suspect once things settle down he will be like any of the other dozen or so tranny lolcows on the site.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Aug 22, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> I'd support getting rid of Yaniv's forum and not giving Keffal's one. Only the best of the best should get one and while Keffal's is quicky stirring shit, I don't see it lasting.


Move Keffal's thread to Yaniv's subforum and rename the combined entity "The Leaf Blower"


----------



## Sad Crusader (Aug 22, 2022)

Deadwaste said:


> the seething would be great tho


Short term seething.


----------



## LUNEKO (Aug 22, 2022)

It will die, like all cows they will run out of milk and chill.
No man or lolcow can turn up the heat forever eventually it will burn out, now that doesn't mean that Lucas is gonna stop posting online not at all but he will eventually run out of lies and his audience out of attention span, he will still seethe forever into twitter but it will be all treaded ground trying to generate attention again but without anything new to try when that happens the thread will slow down because there will be nothing new to talk about.
The other alternative is that he keeps turning up the heat in desperation to keep his spotlight in media and local authorities to try and latch onto something permanent like some bullshit non-elected "trans representative" seat in some organization but this unlikely because that kind of shit is already full to the brim with other troons that either have cash or connections   and because he can only dial it up past 11 so much before he start seriously hurting himself in a way that cuts his tits from producing milk


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 22, 2022)

Sad Crusader said:


> Short term seething.


but it would be a fine seethe cope marinate


----------



## timewave0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Seems like there aren’t enough side characters to justify a subforum. Also not worth giving him the gratification of having an entire subforum dedicated to him


----------



## defbloat (Aug 22, 2022)

Swingletonthesimpleton said:


> No. Keffals does everything to get attention. Should let him fade into irrelevance where he belongs.


It's way too late for that.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (Aug 23, 2022)

I was just about to make this thread when I spotted it in the 'related threads' area. Yes, I believe there is so much content around Kefflals that it would be pertinent to contain him and everyone around him within his own subforum. There is more than enough content.


----------



## mickey339 (Aug 23, 2022)

Kevin Gibs and orbiters still don't have a forum, so...


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Aug 23, 2022)

No because it would inflate his ego even more.


----------



## F13 Key (Aug 24, 2022)

Not enough side characters yet. Give it a few more months to play out then revisit it would be my vote.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 24, 2022)

Catboy has a subforum (idk why, maybe because the large number of side characters?) but IP2 doesn't have a subforum at all.  Based on IP2, which consists of exclusively side-characters, I don't think Keffals should get a subforum until others do.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm surprised that the majority said no.

But then again, the sensible solution is to wait, like others said.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Aug 29, 2022)

Sure, he has all his associates and its only a matter of time until he makes some big fuck up like getting caught with something.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Aug 29, 2022)

I don't think so because while Keffals is prolific, he doesn't have that much going on in his orbit. Ralph and Fuentes provide not only tardcum by the bucketful, but also have a number of people in their orbit who do the same. Unless a couple of Keffals orbiters become notable cows themselves, I don't think Keffals warrants a subforum.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 29, 2022)

After all that crap that just went down, I'm honestly going to very surprised if the answer isn't "yes" within a year.


----------



## DoofusSandwich (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Aug 30, 2022)

DoofusSandwich said:


> View attachment 3657415Nice


Watching the poll completely shift before my eyes.  Goddamn it...


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 30, 2022)

Giving him a subforum both grants him far too much attention and dilutes an otherwise funny lolcow thread.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Aug 30, 2022)

No, he's just not that interesting or funny, he's just trending at the moment


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes, you should give Keffals a subforum. This way your retaliation will be quite obvious and the Farms will be deleted for sure.


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 30, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> I'd support getting rid of Yaniv's forum and not giving Keffal's one. Only the best of the best should get one and while Keffal's is quicky stirring shit, I don't see it lasting.


A lot of Yaniv's stuff devolved into what a shithole Canada is. I almost think some sort of Canadian degeneracy forum might be worth it, but I can't see how it would work out.


----------



## Doji (Aug 30, 2022)

Only do it based on how it was for the others, don't give kekfals special treatment.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Aug 30, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> I'd support getting rid of Yaniv's forum and not giving Keffal's one. Only the best of the best should get one and while Keffal's is quicky stirring shit, I don't see it lasting.


Shit definitely went from 0 to 100 between when I posted this (August 22nd) and now. Still leaning towards no. 

If the protest he's planning fizzles (which it likely will) or Kiwi Farms is still up after the protest his relevance will likely be on the decline. I don't see him being another Ralph. Ralph only deserves a subforum because his "sektor" is so extensive with crossovers, trips to Vegas, and legal troubles that it's impossible to contain in a thread.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Aug 30, 2022)

Keffart already has an inflated sense of their own importance don't play into that


----------



## Baraadmirer (Aug 30, 2022)

I'd say wait and see for another year. Keffals only came to our attention in March; this could just be a cow that produces lots of milk before going barren forever.


----------



## Jacky Jennings (Aug 31, 2022)

I’d say yes eventually. He really has made a big impact on the forums. But I think we should take our time with this one and wait until he becomes really big.


----------



## Sad Crusader (Sep 15, 2022)

Sad Crusader said:


> Short term seething.


I take back my vote. We need a subforum for this troon.


----------



## DrNow (Sep 15, 2022)

No, but the troon squad threads should be pinned to the top of the stink ditch.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Sep 15, 2022)

I think it should be somewhat like the Ratkings subforum. Focusing on Keffals and Co instead of just Keffals probably would yield most interesting and varied content.


----------



## SwanSwanson (Sep 15, 2022)

For the sake of insulting Keffals, he shouldn't have a subforum.


----------



## Providence (Sep 15, 2022)

After much thought, i chose no. He has the potential to be our next Kevin Gibes, but I'd like to revisit this next year and see where things lie. Give him some more time to stew and glower. It'll age and ripen like one of those horrific French cheeses. Right now he's too fraught a topic.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Sep 15, 2022)

I think after this dies down a bit Keffals will just go back to being boring. Their Twitch stream is 97% dead air and playing a fish video for retards, they're fuckin boring and are only notable now for the traction their lies about the police got em.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Sep 16, 2022)

Really the guy can go three ways after this whole thing blows over:
1. He loses all importance and kills himself after a year. Not subforum worthy.
2. Goes full crazy and does somethint stupid the law can't ignore, and get jailed for it. Then subforum worthy.
3. Like 2, only gets suicided for the full Floyd effect. Null gets the chair for being both directly responsible and indirectly responsible to the suicide.


----------



## AccountForLurking (Sep 17, 2022)

He’s a man who cut his own dick off hasn’t he suffered enough?

I go back and forth. He’s probably not long term worth it.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 17, 2022)

Absolutely not.
With their increased attention seeking behavior? 
Keep looking and archiving things and keep them when it get's exposed.


----------



## Moths (Sep 17, 2022)

Who?


----------



## gang weeder (Sep 27, 2022)

Wait until the site is stable and/or TPTB finally give up on defending troons. Then if there is still corn to be harvested a subforum might be good.


----------

